# What can I do with St. Louis rib trimmings



## dougmays (Mar 26, 2013)

hey guys,

i have my spare ribs cut St. Louis style for my competition a couple weekends ago. I still have the rib tips...what can i do with them? Smoke them? how long? rib candy?


----------



## jgilb90414 (Mar 26, 2013)

I smoke them all at the same time and use the trimmings in chili or spaghetti sauce.  Adds a really good smokey flavor to both.


----------



## cashmanq (Mar 26, 2013)

I have ground them up in the past...  great flavor for meatballs.  I have also played around with adding it to my sausage recipes.


----------



## ravenclan (Mar 26, 2013)

I smoke them then use in chilli , cut them in small pieces and then mix with my meatloaf and also stuff in to ABT's


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 26, 2013)

Smoke um....and yummm EAT good!  

Kat


----------



## 05sprcrw (Mar 26, 2013)

I like to smoke them up and use them for baked beans, and macaroni and cheese, pretty much anything that I use bacon for I use the trimmings for.  I am loving the meatball idea.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 26, 2013)

Smoke 'em up and put them in some of Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans!!!!  Totally awesome!

Bill


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 26, 2013)

They are Gold! I trim the meat from the Cartilage on the large pieces and remove the membrane from the skirt. These strips of very flavorful meat add up quick, 3-4 full Racks yield 3+lbs of meat. They are great just rubbed and Smoked, 225*F for 2 hours, for a quick Q fix during the week. You can Cure them up for Lowfat Bacon. Plus they will take any marinade you can think of and are great on the Grill. I just made Chinese BBQ Ribs, 2 racks, and had enough Rib Tip meat for a Dozen Roast Pork Egg Rolls and 3 Qt's of Pork Fried Rice! ( yes I will post the recipes)...

Yeah sure they are good added to Beans but money being tight I save them until there is enough for a meal...JJ

Update...Look at this thread to see how much Boneless Rib Tip meat you get from two Racks... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ed-rice-and-pork-egg-rolls-q-matz-tested-hard


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 26, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> They are Gold! I trim the meat from the Cartilage on the large pieces and remove the membrane from the skirt. These strips of very flavorful meat add up quick, 3-4 full Racks yield 3+lbs of meat. They are great just rubbed and Smoked, 225*F for 2 hours, for a quick Q fix during the week. You can Cure them up for Lowfat Bacon. Plus they will take any marinade you can think of and are great on the Grill. I just made Chinese BBQ Ribs, 2 racks, and had enough Rib Tip meat for a Dozen Roast Pork Egg Rolls and 2 Qt's of Pork Fried Rice! ( *yes I will post the recipes*)...
> 
> Yeah sure they are good added to Beans but money being tight I save them until there is enough for a meal...JJ


......waiting patiently my friend...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bill


----------



## disturbed1 (Mar 26, 2013)

sometime i cut them into chunks and wrap them in bacon put on the smoker makes for a real good appetizer.Or i will smoke them and shred them in baked beans or make a bbq rib pizza


----------



## chef willie (Mar 26, 2013)

For competition I can see trimming them up all nice and pretty. At home I follow Pops lead...I cook everything just like it came and eat everything on that rib....lol.


----------



## cooknhogz (Mar 26, 2013)

Into a pot of wicked beans,,,,just cuz a brothers gotta eat.


----------



## bama bbq (Mar 26, 2013)

I smoke them with the ribs and freeze for use in tacos, nachos, chili, quesadillas, tamales, anything where shreaded pork is used.


----------



## dougmays (Mar 27, 2013)

thanks everyone...i think I'll smoke them and save them for a tasty additive to sumthin'


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 27, 2013)

I don't usually trim my spares, because they seem to stay more moist when I leave them whole.

However when I used to trim them to St Louis, I used to wrap the flexible parts around the stiffer parts, and treat them just like the ribs (see below).

Wrapping them makes them thicker, so they won't get done too soon & dry out.

Spare Ribs & Trim Wraps:







Bear


----------



## dougmays (Mar 29, 2013)

that looks really good!

i'm smoking a brisket and some chickens this weekend so i'll probably throw the rib tips on there...


----------



## jmud (Jul 4, 2013)

I've been smoking them up with the ribs for a few hours, cube them up, wrap in foul with sauce and a splash of my spritzing liquid and treat them like burnt ends. Turn out amazing


----------



## marshman71 (Jul 4, 2013)

Chef Willie said:


> For competition I can see trimming them up all nice and pretty. At home I follow Pops lead...I cook everything just like it came and eat everything on that rib....lol.


DITTO  that ....  why waist or throw away perfectly good meat ... im not trying to impress anyone with how uniform my ribs are at home ...  and its more meat for me and my guests.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jul 4, 2013)

1 28oz can black beans.

1 15oz. can sliced peaches, drained and chopped up.

1/2 cup each ketchup, bbq sauce and molasses.

1/3 cup each diced jalapeno, onion and tomato. (I used a cup of the pre chopped mix from the grocery store. )

2 TB BBQ rub.

*Trimmings from one rack of ribs, smoked and chopped. *

Mix and smoke for 3 hours minimum, or until thickened.













image.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ May 27, 2013


----------

